# Cannondale Stars and Stripes CAAD 5



## Pescobar47 (Jan 11, 2013)

2002 Cannondale CAAD5 USA 9 11 "Stars and Stripes" Commemorative Edition 56cm | eBay 

Long time floater, first time poster. I have been looking for a new frame for a project bike and came across this beauty on ebay. Ive seen some other bikes with the exact same frame that look stunning and cant stop thinking about this. So, opinions? Ideas?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I like it, but it is older tech. A new CAAD 10 frame is $950 IIRC.

There is something about that look I like though.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I have one myself. I plan on using it as my race bike this year. The Caad 5 is good in the sence that it uses a newer style headset and any new components can mount right on. It is however very rigid in the rear end. Unless racing on smooth roads, I would use 25mm tires with lower pressure for sure. Built up they are real head turners. Here is a pic of mine. I am going to build up some new white wheels for it.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a CAAD. Determine what's it worth to you and don't go NUTZ in the auction.
And snipe, baby, snipe!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

T K said:


> I have one myself. I plan on using it as my race bike this year. The Caad 5 is good in the sence that it uses a newer style headset and any new components can mount right on. It is however very rigid in the rear end. Unless racing on smooth roads, I would use 25mm tires with lower pressure for sure. Built up they are real head turners. Here is a pic of mine. I am going to build up some new white wheels for it.


Lookin good, but you gotta change that bar tape.......or wash it.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> Lookin good, but you gotta change that bar tape.......or wash it.


Got some brand new Fizik that came with the saddle. Just waiting till race season to start.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If that's a 56cm then my name's Eddy.

Sorry, but it's more like a 52. Ask the guy for some actual measured dimensions and then check against the geo chart.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice catch! That frame in that pic is NOT a 56! Looks to be a 52. Mine is a 54 and you can see that there is about 1" between the top and bottom tubes at the head tube.
If you want a brand new 56, I have seen one for sale on the net. I just saw it the other day again. I think they want $300 somthing. If you google caad 5 stars and stripes it will come up. If you can't find it PM me I'll help you out. If it was a 54 I'd snatch it up myself.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Agreed.

My extensive research has just confirmed that it's a 52cm at most. perhaps even a 50cm.

Wonder why they used the 2nd tier fork in that bike.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought there was a way you could message the seller, but I didn't see anything. Someone is going to be pretty pissed when they get their new tiny frameset.
The fork on mine was actualy lighter than the one on my caad 9. I don't understand the shape of the fork though. Very thick or bulbous at the top half. I wonder if wind tunnel tests showed it to be like some sort of airfoil thing or what. I had the 3T laying around from the 9 I sold so put it on.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I already messaged the seller.

I have a CAAD 5 of my own. It has the nice, all carbon, Time fork. Currently retired and hanging up as a frameset only.

Definitely the reference frame in terms of stiffness. Nothing beats it IMO.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Turns out that Julio was right.

seller just responded thusly


> Dear bikerjulio,
> 
> You're right, it is 50cm. Thank you!
> 
> - emendez0623


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

T K said:


> I thought there was a way you could message the seller, but I didn't see anything.


You have to scroll way down on the page now.

I wonder if the O.P. is aware of this HUGE change in size?

Hey O.P. ..................why don't we have a smiley of a little guy YELLING???


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

50, 56, no big deal. Just raise the saddle and get a longer stem.:idea:
I'd like to buy it for my kids. They are 2 and 3. In a few years we could be twinsies.


----------

